# ACG 2006 - Evaluation and Treatment of IBS and Chronic Constipation



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is a very good article in medscapeACG 2006 - Evaluation and Treatment of IBS and Chronic Constipation http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/547772


----------

